
I'm bored, what do I do? - dmcgill50
https://idiallo.com/blog/im-bored-what-do-i-do
======
molly0
”Switching from consumption to production started to break the thick barrier
of habit I had formed in the past.”

What works for me is consusly switching from general consumption of social
media into consumption of content targetet towards creators. Then I found it
easier to come up with something to do.

------
tickerticker
With kids, you have to allow boredom to happen so that they will create ways
to entertain themselves......like making toys out of leftover boxes, etc. I
should limit the crossword puzzles I do each day to practice what I preach.

------
apolymath
I spend 12+ hours a day writing code for open source projects that I started,
many of which are very innovative projects. I spend my time learning,
documenting everything I do, building tools that I want to use so that I can
build other tools with those tools. If you are bored, it is because you have a
sense of entitlement. "The world exists to entertain me", you may think. "I
exist to entertain the world" is how you should be thinking.

------
perculis
Great post. I’ve been working hard to encourage my children to understand this
very concept.

------
rdiddly
I think it's probably pretty reasonable to refer to most humans as being at
least somewhat self-centered. Which implies: There's nothing quite so
interesting as the thing you do yourself!

------
ghosterrific
Masturbate furiously

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

